# Warn winch parts



## Glendude (Feb 21, 2015)

Does anyone know where I can purchase parts to a Warn winch 3.0ci motor?


----------



## beepin (Aug 28, 2014)

Hey there, have you successfully found/repaired that winch? A close buddy got '98 trx250 with that winch, good motor but other parts are not failing. Checking here if these upgrade kits would work: http://4wheelonline.com/atv/Warn_Winch_Upgrade_Kit.204007.65599http://4wheelonline.com/atv/Warn_Winch_Upgrade_Kit.204007.65599


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

O get all my warn parts from warn they have parts diagrams on line just enter model number


----------

